# Feral Hop Hog...available In Bottles



## keifer33 (21/12/10)

Just thought Id flag up that was just at my local Thirsty Camel killing time waiting for something at the pharmacy next door and noticed they had Feral's Hop Hog in bottles. Its in a 'Boar' pack which is a nice play on words.

Im sure it will be available at other outlets that normally stock Feral White so keep your eyes pealed. Hopefully its as good as at the brewery as the contract brewing of the Feral White definitely isn't the same but when I was last there they were talking about it being done on a small scale on site. 

Got my Feral pint glass all ready to go when they are chilled.


----------



## pmash (21/12/10)

Wow, I sent an email to feral last week asking if the hop hog was out in bottles after noticing heaps of ads lately in beer n brewer mag and such............and got no reply.
must have been too busy bottlin'


----------



## jyo (21/12/10)

What a great beer this is on tap. I have to get myself a 4 pack for boxing day me thinks.


----------



## thanme (21/12/10)

I had this in bottles a couple of weeks back. The hop flavour is a lot more subdued than having it on tap, but it still rocks hard


----------



## pbrosnan (21/12/10)

About the best beer going 'round ATM. Bought a couple of cartons. I've had the tap at the Brass Monkey and the bottles and I don't see a big difference, it's excellent in both kinds.


----------



## bum (22/12/10)

Yeah, I found some of these a little while back here in Melbs and it quickly rocketed up in my esteem as one of the more "American" beers available in this country (although I did think the I in AIPA should possibly be lower-case as it is at the low end for style, IMO). But, yeah, pretty much ephen-stephen with Murray's Icon for my money in terms of US attitude (Icon is probably a marginally better beer though).


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/12/10)

Where abouts in Melbourne did you find these Bum?

Cheers SJ


----------



## BrenosBrews (22/12/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> Where abouts in Melbourne did you find these Bum?
> 
> Cheers SJ



I'd put A LOT of money on Slowbeer.

Also to the person who mentioned the lack of email response; they are a bit behind the 8ball when it comes to email/internet/social networking crap. But the trade off is that their beer is tops!


----------



## Supra-Jim (22/12/10)

Just checked slowbeer, and there it is. Thanks BB.

Cheers SJ


----------



## bum (22/12/10)

Correct weight, BB.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (22/12/10)

pbrosnan said:


> About the best beer going 'round ATM.




Think this is a fair call.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (22/12/10)

YUM YUM YUM!

I had a couple of pints of this at the Brass Monkey last week :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fents (22/12/10)

I still havnt tried it! must get onto that.


----------



## Katherine (22/12/10)

Fents said:


> I still havnt tried it! must get onto that.




Im disgusted in you.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/12/10)

Katie said:


> Im disgusted in you.


Some of us like to have some beer with our hops  Have a good Christmas Katie.
GB


----------



## Fents (22/12/10)

Katie said:


> Im disgusted in you.



Im not to happy about it myself! <_< hahahaha, will hit chris up at slowbeer.


----------



## Katherine (22/12/10)

You to GB.... mmmmmmmmm hops!


----------



## Bizier (22/12/10)

That was the first beer I drank after landing in Perth - I made a point of it.

I really hope that it gains serious momentum, because it is a very good example of an accessible beer with lots of flavour. I can't wait for these to be household items, like in the US, because it opens up the scope for a host of other, less accessible, beers to be able to be accepted.

I like how my (effective) brother-in-law put it when I gave him a Hop Hog: "Wow... these small breweries aren't scared to go straight for those big *hand motions* flavours. I mean, everyone else just does vanilla."


----------



## maxmcbain (22/12/10)

Which Thirsty Camel did you get it from will be out and about tomorrow for work so will be able to grab some


----------



## keifer33 (22/12/10)

I got it from the one in High Wycombe. Only had 1 or 2 left yesterday.


----------



## maxmcbain (22/12/10)

Will try my luck tomorrow will hit up the Carlise store as well


----------



## pbrosnan (22/12/10)

bum said:


> Yeah, I found some of these a little while back here in Melbs and it quickly rocketed up in my esteem as one of the more "American" beers available in this country (although I did think the I in AIPA should possibly be lower-case as it is at the low end for style, IMO). But, yeah, pretty much ephen-stephen with Murray's Icon for my money in terms of US attitude (Icon is probably a marginally better beer though).


Agree about Icon. For me the trifecta is Hop Hog, Icon and Alpha in no particular order. But then I like hops.


----------



## jyo (22/12/10)

maxmcbain said:


> Will try my luck tomorrow will hit up the Carlise store as well



1st Choice in Jandakot on Nth Lake Road (formerly Jandakot Liquor) has them mate. 
John.


----------



## DUANNE (22/12/10)

now if they start putting dark funk in bottles i will be very happy indeed.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (22/12/10)

pbrosnan said:


> Agree about Icon. For me the trifecta is Hop Hog, Icon and Alpha in no particular order. But then I like hops.


Um no you like shite loads of American hops or their antipodean equivalents. :lol: 
Have a Hoppy Christmas !
GB


----------



## thanme (22/12/10)

You'll definitely find them @ Carlise too.


----------



## MitchDudarko (22/12/10)

I'm pretty sure it's been in bottles for months... I got a carton of it from IBS back in September.

Edit: It's nice in the bottle, but the bottled stuff doesn't hold a candle to fresh from the brewery or on tap. MintSauce and I had a few pints at the Sail and Anchor in Freo a couple months back and it was literally like being smacked in the mouth with a fist full of hops.


----------



## Doogiechap (22/12/10)

BEERHOG said:


> now if they start putting dark funk in bottles i will be very happy indeed.



Sadly bloke they commented on their Facebook Page that they won't put anything sour through the bottling line but they do plan on getting some more adventurous stuff out there 


edit:spleeign


----------



## boriskane (23/12/10)

clanceys fish pub does it on tap for $10 a pint, bloooody marvellous, and well worth the 20minute walk from mine. beats paying $5 a stubby or whatever theyre charging. 

what kind of prices is everyone getting?


----------



## Banshee (23/12/10)

I pickedup a boar pack last weekend. Im not a hop head but I do enjoy a good IPA. I like the malt presence unlike LCPA this actually has a malt flavour and body to it. Puts me in the mood to brew an English IPA.


----------



## Hatchy (23/12/10)

Is it only the hop hog & the white that they're bottling currently? I had a slightly rushed tasting paddle at the brewery about a month ago & I reckon they only had the 2 beers in bottles. I'm not sure about the decision to put the white in bottles, I didn't think much of it but thought all of their other beers were excellent.


----------



## pbrosnan (23/12/10)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Um no you like shite loads of American hops or their antipodean equivalents. :lol:
> Have a Hoppy Christmas !
> GB


Oh GB, come on over, you know you want to ....


----------



## HeavyNova (14/1/11)

pbrosnan said:


> About the best beer going 'round ATM.



Yep, I love it! That's why I'm trying to create something similar at home.

It's funny that I stumbled across this thread because I was going to try and hunt down some bottled Hop Hog tomorrow. I'm gearing up for a second atempt, an iteration of the first experimental batch and wanted to compare my first to the real stuff side by side.

The only place I new of before seeing the few spots mentioned here to get it in bottles was the international beer shop. At $4.80 for a bottle and $52 for 16 bottles how does this compare to the prices in other bottle shops?


----------



## bevdawg (14/1/11)

Just got a 4 pack for $19.99 from Purvis in Melbs... mmm!


----------



## Doogiechap (14/1/11)

HeavyNova said:


> Yep, I love it! That's why I'm trying to create something similar at home.
> 
> It's funny that I stumbled across this thread because I was going to try and hunt down some bottled Hop Hog tomorrow. I'm gearing up for a second atempt, an iteration of the first experimental batch and wanted to compare my first to the real stuff side by side.
> 
> The only place I new of before seeing the few spots mentioned here to get it in bottles was the international beer shop. At $4.80 for a bottle and $52 for 16 bottles how does this compare to the prices in other bottle shops?


I bought a case (16) a few weeks ago at First Choice Jandakot for about $50. Feral tossed the concept of a smaller case to get below the $50 price point on Facebook and got a pretty positive response.


----------



## HeavyNova (14/1/11)

Doogiechap said:


> I bought a case (16) a few weeks ago at First Choice Jandakot for about $50.



Cheers Doogiechap. Looks like about $50 for 16 is pretty standard.


----------



## goomboogo (17/1/11)

Young and Jackson in Melbourne had this on the blackboard last week. My excitement quickly disappeared when I was told that they didn't have any. Am yet to try this beer.


----------

